# PC Säubern



## Omexlu (21. September 2011)

*PC Säubern*

Hallo,

Da auf einer Festplatte und in der Registry eine Menge Datenmüll anfallen, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen welche Programme es gibt um den PC komplett zu säubern? Gerne auch kostenpflichtige Programme.

Danke im voraus


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. September 2011)

also:
die festplatte kannst du gratis manuell säubern und erwischt 100% alles was du weghaben willst, is halt mit etwas zeit verbunden.

bei registry säuberung wär ich immer etwas vorsichtig, die können mehr kaputt machen als reparieren, z.b. CCleaner hat schon sachen gelöscht die wichtig wären, wie schon gesagt ich wäre da vorsichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

Ich rate von solchen Programmen ab. Reine Registry-Einträge oder Datenreste von INstalltionen usw. stören nicht (bei zB 20 unnötigen Enträgen hast Du halt vlt. 2-3 Sek mehr Bootzeit oder so) aber wenn Du die falschen löschen lässt, hast Du nur Ärger. Und unnötige Programme einfach nur deinstallieren kann man auch selber. Ich persönlich installiere lieber 1x im Jahr windows neu, als dass ich irgendwas löschen lasse, was am Ende nix bringt außer im Zweifel Ärger  

Lediglich defragmentieren könnte man mal machen, das schadet nix (außer wenn Du ne SSD hast). Das Defrag von Win7 ist dabei inzwischen auch recht gut, da braucht man kein Fremdprogramme. Defrag bringt aber auch viel weniger, als manche denken, teils sogar bringt es rein gar nichts.


----------



## Kreon (21. September 2011)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie meine Vorredner. Habe jedoch die 2010-er Version von Tune Up Utilities für lau bekommen und deshalb seit nem knappen Jahr zu Testzwecken im Einsatz.
Mein PC läuft immer noch, TuneUp hat nichts zerschossen, ich konnte jedoch auch keinen Vorteil feststellen. Das System ist genauso schnell oder langsam wie vorher (rein gefühlsmäßig). Werde bei der nächsten OS Neuinstallation wieder darauf verzichten.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. September 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht, ich arbeite seit 4 Jahren mit CCleaner und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ich arbeite seit 4 Jahren mit CCleaner und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren.


und ich arbeite seit 15 Jahren ohne und kann mich auch nicht beschweren    diese Tools bringen halt idR nichts Positives, was man wirklich merken würde, KÖNNEN aber eben auch mal Murks machen. Sie müssen natürlich nicht "versagen", sonst würde ja jeder partout davon abraten und es würde Beschwerden hageln...


----------



## Crysisheld (24. September 2011)

Seit 2004 nutze ich Iolo System Mechanic und es bringt definitiv etwas. 

iolo technologies - The PC Tune-Up Experts 

ansonsten kannst du ja auch IOBIT Advanced System Care 4 ausprobieren.

http://www.iobit.com/advancedsystemcarepro.html

Zu dem CCCleaner. Das Programm taugt überhaupt nix!!!! 

Nachdem ich mit dem CCCleaner sauber gemacht habe habe ich den System Mechanic durchrennen lassen und der hat insgesamt noch mehrere Gigabyte an Datenmüll gefunden, ungültige Registry Einträge. 

@Herbboy  Computer auch nicht mehr das, was sie vor 15 Jahren einmal waren. Genau so ist es bei den Tuning Tools. Klar gibt es viel Schrott in dem Segment aber es gibt eben auch gute Programme. TuneUp Utilities ist IMHO auch nen Mist, da es nicht aggressiv genug nach Datenmüll sucht, da wird viel zu wenig gesäubert und teuer Geld verlangt! Einstellungen kann man auch nicht großartig anpassen bzw. Laufwerke und Ordner zuweisen die durchsucht oder übergangen werden sollen. 


Ich hab seit ich den System Mechanic benutze noch nie Probleme gehabt, bzw dass er mir was löscht, was nicht zu löschen ist.

Aber ist nur meine Meinung zu solchen Tools


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2011)

Ich weiß schon, dass die Tools teils besser geworden sind, aber: sie bringen ehrlich gesagt - vor allem wenn man die Power und den Speicherplatz bei modernen PCs bedenkt - nichts, was wirklich was, das etwas bringt. Und wenn sie dann nur bei einem von 1000 PCs einen Schaden anrichten, ist das halt schon 1 PC zu viel   ich weiß: mache fühlen sich mit solchen Tools einfach besser, genau wie manche Leute meinen, dass eine desinfinizierte Klobrille zu Hause besser ist als eine normal geputzte... aber es bringt IMHO eben nix.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. September 2011)

Vom Rumpfuschen in der Registry halte ich wie Herbboy nichts. Was vielleicht wirklich nicht schlecht ist, ist Tuneup Utilities als Tuning Programm. Das bietet auch so praktische Dinge wie einen Datenschredder und und und. Kannst dir ja mal die Demo  ausprobieren.


----------

